# Review Of The Ejuices I Ordered From Vapour Mountain ;)



## Tom (1/12/13)

Hi,

just want to give my opinion about the first order I made from VM....bear in mind that taste is still subjective 


VM4: great flavour, will become one of the favorites. Gr8 fumes. Good throathit.
Menthol: wanted to get this for mixing with other ejuices (especially for enhancing the juices I did not like). But...I think this will become a must have, and vaping it pure then. I like the icy feel. Good vape. I used to smoke for the past 2-3 years menthol cigs, and I get nose drops always with menthol...so, no surprise for enjoying pure menthol ejuice
Banana Cream: the one that I did not have lots of expectation, but it definitely will end up on my must have list. Excellent flavour, got a hint of coconut in it...me thinks
Peach Rooibos: the flavour is not strong enough, after about half a tank I did not taste that much anymore. Maybe because of the Rooibos?
The other flavours, Vanilla Custard and Berry Blaze, I have not tried yet.

With all 4 ejuices I found a significant increase in fumes, compared to Liqua or Totally Wicked juices that I have tried so far.

So, I will definitely place an order again, and the special is more then tempting to do it this month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Thanks for sharing, Tom. To me this is the most difficult part of vaping, find flavours one can vape all day long. I have a drawer full of rejects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (1/12/13)

Berry blaze is good. I love vm4 it reminds me of diddle daddle caramel corn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

Hi Tom

Thanks for your review and comments. Most interesting. I am waiting for my first order from VapourMountain to arrive.
I also got the flavours you discussed. So when I get round to testing it - I will compare notes and post my findings.

What were you vaping it on?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (1/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> What were you vaping it on?


 
My standard setup, ZMax with mini Protank, on 7-8 Watts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeT (5/12/13)

Thanx Tom


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Berry blaze is good. I love vm4 it reminds me of diddle daddle caramel corn


Describe the Berry Blaze for me please? Is it berries with menthol? 
Tom: Have you tasted the Berry Blaze yet? If so, will you please give your impressions?


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Beeches berry like

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

eviltoy said:


> Beeches berry like


Thanks Eviltoy, but now you will have to tell me what is/are "Beeches"? Are you referring to the bubblegum called "Beechies"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (5/12/13)

Lol that's the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/12/13)

tried Berry Blaze yesterday, its pure Berry flavour, no menthol.

it's a nice one, I cannot compare it to any candy sweets or bubble gums because I hardly ever have those. To me its like the forest berry jam's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/12/13)

Tom said:


> tried Berry Blaze yesterday, its pure Berry flavour, no menthol.
> 
> it's a nice one, I cannot compare it to any candy sweets or bubble gums because I hardly ever have those. To me its like the forest berry jam's


Thanks Tom, probably too sweet for me then with the "jam" and the "Beechies" in there.


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

By the way, is there any way we can move these posts to the Vapour Mountain thread under eLiquid Reviews?

I liked Denizen's comment about creating sub categories for each flavour. But if not, then at least a thread for each brand...

I have created the thread for VapourMountain and posted my views on 2 of their flavours ...


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> By the way, is there any way we can move these posts to the Vapour Mountain thread under eLiquid Reviews?
> 
> I liked Denizen's comment about creating sub categories for each flavour. But if not, then at least a thread for each brand...
> 
> I have created the thread for VapourMountain and posted my views on 2 of their flavours ...


 
good idea, i would rename the thread title. that maight make it easier too...


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

I see you posted some of these reviews under the VapourMountain thread


----------



## Tom (8/12/13)

yeah, then it won't be necessary to move the thread, and maybe a kind of style can be maintained in the new thread, i.e. the titles. makes it more readable.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/13)

Ok, I switch my editing onto text only - so it helps on the iPad. But I'm now on the PC, so I'll change the editor back to the rich mode


----------



## Gizmo (9/12/13)

Silver1 install Tapatalk. Much easier browsing the forum via mobile then


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

Thanks Gizmo, I will check it out


----------

